# SVS PB12-NSD or PC12-NSD?



## Antonio16

Hi all. This is my first post.
I am considering to buy a SVS sub; can you please tell me what are the differences between the PB12-NSD and the PC12-NSD? 
The use is 80% home theater - 20% music 2.1.
The other components are:
- Pre and amp Krell Showcase;
- Main speakers ProAc D18;
- Surround speakers Focal SR700.
Considering that the room is 20 square meters (215 square feets) and the sub would be positioned in a corner behind a sofa, which sub do you recommend?
A SB12-NSD could be equally well?
Thanks.
http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/5174/piantasaletta3.jpg


----------



## tonyvdb

Tha box sub (PB12NSD) would be a little better than the cylinder for output. the footprint of the cylinder is smaller though.


----------



## Antonio16

So you confirm me that the PB12-NSD is a little better than the PC12-NSD, as I read elsewhere, while the seller tells me that they are identical.:huh:


----------



## Ed Mullen

Antonio16 said:


> So you confirm me that the PB12-NSD is a little better than the PC12-NSD, as I read elsewhere, while the seller tells me that they are identical.:huh:


The frequency response and max clean output capability of the PB12-NSD and PC12-NSD are extremely similar. You would be very hard pressed to tell them apart in an ABX comparison. 

Ditto for the PB12-Plus and PC12-Plus. Only in the Ultra line does the box version have a slight max output advantage at the deepest frequencies, and that is due to its 1 ft^3 larger internal enclosure volume. And even then the two Ultra subs are very close in back-to-back comparos. The PC13U is so much easier to move and locate in a room than the PB13U that many customers consider the slight performance delta to be totally worth the improvement in portability and footprint. We sell as many cylinders as we do box models overall.


----------



## ALMFamily

I can personally attest to the PB-13 being a bear to move around as I just bought 2 and had to carry them downstairs - thank goodness my neighbor was home.......

IMO, I think the question you need to answer is which meets your space / aesthetics requirements and don't look back as you would be happy with either sub - SVS makes a fantastic sub. :T


----------



## Antonio16

Ed Mullen said:


> The frequency response and max clean output capability of the PB12-NSD and PC12-NSD are extremely similar. You would be very hard pressed to tell them apart in an ABX comparison...
> 
> .


Thanks for the replies. Yet many agree that the PB is better than PC.
For my room (you find the link of the plant in the first post) which of the two sub (or three considering also the SB12-NSD) do you recommend?
Thanks.


----------



## Antonio16

This is the link

http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/5174/piantasaletta3.jpg


----------



## Ed Mullen

Antonio16 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Yet many agree that the PB is better than PC.


That opinion is not supported by the objective data from both subwoofers, except in the Ultra line (as discussed above).



Antonio16 said:


> For my room (you find the link of the plant in the first post) which of the two sub (or three considering also the SB12-NSD) do you recommend?
> Thanks.


For primarily HT, I recommend either the PB12-NSD or the PC12-NSD. 

Personally I don't favor rear placement, as I can always tell where the subwoofer is located. My strong preference is front-stage placement, where the subwoofer will blend better with the LCR speakers and also the AVR will have a better chance at getting the time alignment (distance settings) correct.


----------



## Antonio16

Unfortunately the placement is constrained. 
For the rear placement, and behind the sofa, is one better than the other?
Thanks.


----------



## Ed Mullen

Antonio16 said:


> Unfortunately the placement is constrained.
> For the rear placement, and behind the sofa, is one better than the other?
> Thanks.


Whichever one fits the easiest and integrates best into the decor. If floor space is really tight and furniture is very close to the subwoofer, I prefer the PC12-NSD, because the woofer fires down and the port fires up, and they won't be firing into the sofa.


----------



## drdoan

Welcome to the Forum. Ed makes a good point. It would be better if the woofer is not pointing directly at a sofa. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## asdonk34

I have both the latest PB12NSD DSP (xxls12 ) woofer and the PC12NSD with a different woofer.

Maybe sourced from TC sounds ?

The PC12NSD is only 2 weeks old , but the latest version seems to have also the xxls12 woofer.

Does this mean I have bought old stock from my Dutch dealer ?

No complaints about the performance at all with th PB12nsd at the right front end of the room
and the PC12nsd at the left behind the sofa.


----------



## asdonk34

After a short test yesterday, I prefered the PB12nsd for music and stereo.
I think it has to do with the front firing woofer .

Both the PB12 and PC12 for movies :bigsmile:

I have decided to keep the PC12nsd.


----------

